# Can anyone identify this frog for me?



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

My fiance works in a fruit and veg shop, and this little fella was found in a box of bananas bought from Queensland. Can anyone tell me what kind of frog it is and any care information? None of the care sheets I have been able to find suit this one, all are for the big fat green tree frogs (dunno exactly what they are called) or the red eyed ones. He has yellow eyes and a yellow belly. He looks faded in one of the pics but has greened up again since I got him heated and eating again. Help?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 9, 2009)

Graceful Tree Frog (other name Dainty Tree Frog or something), someone else will help you with the care of it. You obviously cant let it go so someone will help im sure.


----------



## killerb (Nov 9, 2009)

Just follow the care sheets for red eyed tree frogs
Daintys are pretty much the same just a bit smaller


----------



## tadpoles (Nov 9, 2009)

probs a dainty but without better pics not 100% sure.

He needs to be quarantined for 3 months and treated for diseases. If u cant do this your self someone from F.R.O.G.SA (frog rescue and observation group south australia) will gladly take him. 

I'm actually with frogsa and coincidently have a dainty thet i got last year as a bbox rescue last year. They are cute little fellas aren't they.

If u want to keep him i'm happy to give u the info on proper quarantineen procedure.

any q's please ask


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

100% Litoria gracilenta... aka Dainty Tree Frog...


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

tadpoles said:


> probs a dainty but without better pics not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> If u want to keep him i'm happy to give u the info on proper quarantineen procedure.
> ...



yeah i do wana keep him, my fiance recently bought another one home too, new one is half the size. any tips for heating? water? etc


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

Bec137 said:


> yeah i do wana keep him, my fiance recently bought another one home too, new one is half the size. any tips for heating? water? etc



As said, keep them the same as Red Eyed Tree frogs... I'm sure you can search out some info somewhere... but basically need to be kept humid, with temps of around 22 - 28... they need humidity (once again for the dummys), so mist, mist, mist....


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

JasonL said:


> they need humidity (once again for the dummys), so mist, mist, mist....



been doin that. I put a heat mat under the bottom of the tank, have large fish tank rocks in the bottom with a lil bit of water and its keeping it warm in there, hav turned it off atm coz its bloody hot here.

any better ideas on food? or should i just keep feeding crickets? and i heard that crickets can nibble at the frog? true/untrue? wot do i do about that?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

Crickets are fine, just use smalls for Dainties, and don't pile in a weeks worth, just have a small amount in the tank at all times and they won't cuase them any problems, put in 30 large crickets and you will have problems... Keep the temp under 30 deg...


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for your help. im thinking of getting a proper tank built, my mate can make them, just need to get glass. where would i be able to get off cuts? or glass really really cheap?

also is this jason from reptile city?


----------



## tadpoles (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't put them together otherwise u might end up with just one....
Did the second one come from banannas too? 

Kept indoors or outside? As its now summer if outside i wouldn't give any heating.
Make sure they have something in the tank to hide in and leaves to blend in with. They will feel very exposed and stressed and might freakout being contained now after being free in the wild. Just make sure your tank/enclosure is well sealed.

I house my bbox rescues in the $12ish plastic tanks from cheaps as chips and use the cocoa brick things u get for $1 (from the same place) just make sure its not the variety with fertalizer. I dont recomend rocks as a substrate as its easy for the moistuture to dry up and they can possibly eat them if small enough. I use little plants (but i grow them myself) and just put a new one in each month. Otherwise just get some cheap plastic plants,or a small plant from big w. Provide a water bowl too as they like to be able to sit in the water sometimes

Pretty easy to look after and have a cute call if u get to hear it


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

Bec137 said:


> also is this jason from reptile city?



No, this is Jason the hobbit from the Shire


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

JasonL said:


> No, this Jason the hobbit from the Shire



uh huh, if im right im on this site coz u told me to check it out wen we were arguing about thermostats lol.

and i didnt even think about it wen the 2nd one came, but i chucked him straight in with the 1st one, but the smaller one is big enough not to be eaten by the 1st. the rocks on the bottom are pretty big, like at least 1.5cm big, so i doubt those will get eaten either.

any ideas on building a permanent tank for them? assuming more will be found lol. they are just in a 1.5ft fish tank atm, pretty boring. have a fake fish tank plant in there and a live plant in there, but i think it needs a lil more water in the bottom. i looked at that 'frog mansion' link n want something like that, but smaller. maybe. or just a glass one, which is better?

and how can i tell their sex?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2009)

Bec137 said:


> uh huh, if im right im on this site coz u told me to check it out wen we were arguing about thermostats lol.
> 
> not me? wrong Jason... I only urgue about leaving the Shire....
> 
> and how can i tell their sex?



spray them in the evening and the ones that croak are males... that is the easiest way for you to work it out.


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 9, 2009)

tadpoles said:


> Did the second one come from banannas too?
> Kept indoors or outside?
> Make sure they have something in the tank to hide in and leaves to blend in with
> cocoa brick things u get for $1
> ...



yes the 2nd one came in the bananas too
kept inside on my breakfast bar
1 fake and 1 live plant, and theres a large feature fishtank rock to sit on aswell - mostly the big one sits on the glass, and the little one upside down on the live plant
what are cocoa bricks? do u mean for the substrate?
the bottom 1.5-2 inches is water but full of rocks, but enough water on one side to sit in
ive never heard them call, does that mean they are both girls?


----------

